# MY OTHER SERRA...????



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

I have had this guy for under 2 years. He was smaller than my other Serra when i got him and is now larger. He has red on his gill plate and under fin. He has also been on this forum before. Thanks all.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Serrasalmus sanchezi.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes,sanchezii


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

dirty sanchezi


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nice sanch!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

just like every said!..San.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------

